# Happy Birthday Barren Realms 007



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 24, 2016)

Happy Birthday Barren!

Thanks for all the experience you share. I hope you have a great day.

Dave


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 24, 2016)

Hey, Barren,

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Palladium (Apr 24, 2016)

Happy birthday Frank !


----------



## rewalston (Apr 24, 2016)

Happy Birthday Frank

Rusty


----------



## kurtak (Apr 24, 2016)

Happy Birthday Frank 8) 

Hope you have a GREAT day :!: :!: :!: 

Kurt


----------



## butcher (Apr 24, 2016)

Happy Birthday Frank


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 24, 2016)

Have a great birthday Barren!!


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 24, 2016)

Many happy returns Frank.

Jon


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 24, 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Aristo (Apr 24, 2016)

All the best and more....


----------



## nickvc (Apr 24, 2016)

Happy birthday dude hope you had a great day.


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 24, 2016)

Happy Birthday Frank.


----------



## JHS (Apr 24, 2016)

Frank hope you have the best birthday ever.
john


----------



## Grelko (Apr 24, 2016)

Happy Birthday Barren! :mrgreen:


----------



## ettran (Apr 24, 2016)

happy b-day , hope you have many more , ed.


----------



## artart47 (Apr 24, 2016)

Hey!
Hope you have a great Birthday!
Art.


----------



## Platdigger (Apr 24, 2016)

Oh Happy day Barren.


----------



## maynman1751 (Apr 25, 2016)

Hope you have a great Birthday Barren! Thanks for all of your input to the forum. 8)


----------



## Irons (Apr 25, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Frank.


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 25, 2016)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, FRANK!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you everyone for the Birthday wishes. I spent it with the family and working on the yard. 

Started a new job last Friday, company seems to be great and I'm getting along with everyone. Was put on project to lead today that the company is doing the electrical. It has an office building and 3 warehouses and bulk fertilizer mixing plant that is supposed to be compleated in about 30 days but that is not going to happen. So I'm going to be very busy for a little while.

Health is doing excellent.

Glad to hear from all of my second family here. :mrgreen:


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 26, 2016)

Happy Birthday Frank!


----------



## jason_recliner (Apr 27, 2016)

Happy (belated) birthday Barren


----------



## Shark (Apr 29, 2016)

I am late, but have a great day.


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 29, 2016)

Happy birthday Frank.


----------

